# Need TM 10-1481 manual - copies OK



## Land O' Aches (Feb 15, 2012)

Comrades:

Does anyone have a set of Columbia military bicycle documentation they'd be willing to copy?

Or, send the stuff to me and I'll have it scanned in and printed. Either way, I'm trying to get a look at the supporting documentation for these era bicycles. Thanks!

Lando


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 15, 2012)

*Here?*

http://www.g503.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=153923


----------



## Land O' Aches (Feb 15, 2012)

*As far as I can tell those are just images of the covers*



Aeropsycho said:


> http://www.g503.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=153923



As far as I can tell those are just images of the covers...

Lando


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a copy of the TM 10-1481 with ORD 7-8 SNL G-519.  Send me an email to mrcolumbiaman@yahoo.com and I will email you a copy. There is too many pages to post here and it would not  be in hi-rez.


----------



## mruiz (Feb 19, 2012)

*Question*

Does anyone know what years did the Army have Schwinn Cycletrucks, to work on the air fields? I think I saw a picture one time with a Lady delivering parts.
 Mitch


----------



## Wartoys (Dec 22, 2013)

*TM's for the G-519 Bicycle*

Portrayal  Press has Excellant Copies of most TM manuals


----------

